# Whats up??



## Rupey (Jun 3, 2004)

What is going on with the prices on the plants everyone is selling in here??? I thought this was a place to share some different plants with fellow hobbyist? 
I have bought almost every plant I own here and now I see people selling ludwigia for $1 a stem??? 
This is not a place to make some quick cash on on some sub-par plants. This is a place to help your fellow plant enthusiast and gain some plants he can't find locally.

Rupey


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

moved here from the Sales Forum.

If it turns into another raok slapfight about what constitutes fairness and kindness then it wont last long. Play nice.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

do you need some cheap plants 
check out my ROAK 
you just pay shipping 

and if you think people are overpricing there plants dont worry.. i have noticed most people on here wont buy them till they come down to the proper "going rate on apc" anyway so dont let the price gougers get you down. so just ignore them or buy from somebody else.

Thanks
Elliot


----------

